# Allen Carr: Bad Sugar/Good Sugar - Tom Watson: Downsizing - Pioppi Diet



## ColinUK (Jan 20, 2020)

So I’m working my way through all of these books right now to get a better handle on the low carb Mediterranean diet and to kick my sugar addiction. 

I’ve also got Annie Grace’s 30 Day Alcohol Experiment as the same principles about sugars apply to alcohol and I’m a sucker for a bit of delving into psychology and neurology. 

As a very newly diagnosed T2 who tends towards a veggie diet what chefs/cooks writings would you recommend for inspiration?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2020)

A lot of members have praised Tom Kerridge's Dopamine Diet


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 20, 2020)

Northerner said:


> A lot of members have praised Tom Kerridge's Dopamine Diet


I‘ll have a closer look at that one next time I’m in the local bookshop


----------



## zuludog (Jan 24, 2020)

Towards the end of last year I mentioned to friends & family that next year - ie now! - I fancied doing more Mediterranean and Middle Eastern meals & cooking
For Christmas I was given these books -

'The Healthy Lebanese Family Cookbook' by Mona Hamadeh
Not specifically about diabetes, but the meals look interesting and attractive enough, though some of them do contain carbohydrates. But it should be easy enough to pick through the recipes and either miss them out or modify them

'Mediterranean  - Food of the Sun' by Jaqueline Clark and Joanna Farrow
Not specifically about diabetes, but again the recipes look interesting and healthy with lots of fresh ingredients. I'm sure they could be carefully selected and modified where necessary

'The Jewelled Kitchen - A Stunning Collection of Lebanese, Moroccan, & Persian Recipes' by Bethany Kehdy
Not specifically about diabetes, but again there are interesting recipes and scope for selecting & modifying.

'Mediterranean Cooking for Diabetics' by Robin Ellis
Does what it says on the cover; lots of interesting ideas and fresh ingredients

Unfortunately I've had an awful bout of flu since the middle of December, and seem to have been living off scraps mostly, and feeling terrible.
So I haven't been able to cook any of the recipes yet, but I hope to start asap


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 25, 2020)

zuludog said:


> Towards the end of last year I mentioned to friends & family that next year - ie now! - I fancied doing more Mediterranean and Middle Eastern meals & cooking
> For Christmas I was given these books -
> 
> 'The Healthy Lebanese Family Cookbook' by Mona Hamadeh
> ...


They sound like an interesting bunch of cookbooks and hope you’re feeling better soon and can start cooking food from them


----------



## zuludog (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello COLINUK, I've just remembered a couple of things -

Use YouTube. Search it for Mediterranean Diet; Low Carb Diet; and anything else you fancy, for example vegetarian & vegan diets, or giving up booze
There are loads of references. We know that we should treat The Net and YouTube with a certain amount of caution, but nevertheless there is a lot of information on it

The Diabetes UK website is very useful ( you know, that's the one you're on now!). Go to the Home Page and there is lots of information and advice
Here's an example -

Home Page --> Living With Diabetes --> Enjoy Food --> Meal Plans and Diabetes --> Mediterranean Meal Plan

If you have any specific questions about food & diet, ask on the Food & Carb section of this forum

You could also have a browse round your library and charity shops, you're bound to spot something interesting

There's always Amazon. Search the book section accordingly, for Mediterranean Diet; Diabetes, and there are several books available, but you'll have to make your own choices
I have always found their Used books to be good value

I think the 'Diabetes for Dummies' book is good for general background and understanding. It's about £5 Used, but make sure you get the UK edition

I'm just about back in the land of the living now, thanks. We have a decent proper greengrocer at the local shops, and I'll be having a stroll up there later.


----------



## Sally W (Apr 11, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> So I’m working my way through all of these books right now to get a better handle on the low carb Mediterranean diet and to kick my sugar addiction.
> 
> I’ve also got Annie Grace’s 30 Day Alcohol Experiment as the same principles about sugars apply to alcohol and I’m a sucker for a bit of delving into psychology and neurology.
> 
> As a very newly diagnosed T2 who tends towards a veggie diet what chefs/cooks writings would you recommend for inspiration?


for vegetarian I’d take a look at Michael Mosley - fast 800 or Clever Gut. They’re not just veg but are Mediterranean & he makes very good example of incorporating low starch veggies into delicious food.  Personally I didn’t like the Dopamine Diet book as it’s contains too many pork recipes for me. I have a huge bookshelf of cookbooks but the MMosley ones are used daily


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 11, 2020)

It’s kinda all gone off track right now. Weight has crept up a little but I’m sure, as I’m feeling better, it’ll come back down again soon.


----------



## Sally W (Apr 11, 2020)

Me too @ColinUK. I had similar Jan & Feb (part of me thinks may have been a strain of this virus). Back on my feet now to get on the exercise again....oh wait....


----------



## Cazzablanca (Apr 14, 2020)

There's some great low carb recipes in the Michael Mosley Fast 800 cookbook.  If you don't want to lose weight, just up the portion size.


----------

